# Chopped Frozen Spinach for ALL.



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Okay... I pimp Spinach on a lot of threads, so I thought I would go ahead and start a thread to let everyone know how good this stuff is. :hihi: 

Grab a bag of 'chopped' frozen spinach in the freezer section of your grocery store for about $1.... toss some in your tank... and close the rest of the bag back in the freezer. :thumbsup: 

It is a great source of nutrients and veggie matter and ALL my fishies including shrimp, ottos, plecos, angels, neons, minnows, loaches, cichlids, snails, and on-and-on-and-on, LOVE the stuff. And you don't have to fish the stuff back out like zuchini or most other veggies I have tried. And... when it thaws, almost all of it sinks on it's own (that is if your fish don't eat it all up before it can sink). :icon_eek: 

I have tried zuch and sweet potatoes, but it always clouded and mussed up my water if I didn't get it out really quickly, and only a few of my fish liked to eat it before I had to take it out, and I hated having to blanch the stuff, etc.  

I have left spinach (when I accidently over- fed it to my shrimp) in for 4-5 days with no ill effects on the water at all. Now I feed it to all my fishies as a treat once a week, and I just grab some out of the bag and toss the rest back in the freezer. roud: 

As a side note, I read somewhere (and can't remember where) that shrimp need a tiny source of iodine. Spinach provides this tiny source, and I started to feed it for that reason... but every type of fish/invert that I have absolutly goes nuts for the stuff, so now I give it to all. :bounce:


----------



## saint27 (Apr 27, 2006)

How about I haven't tried it but might if I come across it in the store sometime. The only frozen spinage we have around here is the stuff in the soild block.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Ah... I have seen that block stuff... don't think it would be too easy to break up. 

They are getting a lot more veggies available in bags, so you might want to check a big chain if you don't see it at your local. If you have King Soopers or Kroger, they often have it in a bag for just $1.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

errrr will it be _e coli_ free?


----------



## Brilliant (Apr 11, 2006)

Greg Watson's beefheart recipe calls for spinach.


----------



## CAMBYSES (Sep 22, 2006)

I used to use this stuff for my African Cichlid tanks, they loved it... as well as my SW tank. The tangs and Angels would eat it up... I liked it and I absolutely forgot about it until this thread thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

I have never used it, but if I see bagged spinach I will certainly try it. I do have a package of the frozen block spinach - it would take a hammer to chop off a chunk of that!


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

fresh_newby said:


> errrr will it be _e coli_ free?


As far as I know.... LOL,

but I got my bag long before the e-coli scare.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

this frozen spinach advice sounds like the time some guru showed up on the threads and swore up and down that nori seaweed used in making sushi was the greatest veggie fish food ever. i wasted $4 on that junk, and all it did was foul my water. anyway, i happen to have both chopped and whole frozen spinach bricks in my freezer, so I'll give it a try an let you know soon.

what I'm a lot MORE interested in knowing was how you created a forum poll.
i asked in the support section a month ago, and nobody wanted to tell me.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

yeah I love nori with certain sushi's but it stinks! I can't imagine putting it in my water lol


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Sure, not much of a guru, but I can tell you... when you start a new thread, there are several options listed towards the end of the page... click on the box for including a poll and submit your thread. It should then go to an option page for creating your poll in stead of going straight to your thread. Fill out the question and options, and when you submit that, the two are posted together.

Now... if you want to know what I _am_ a guru for...... Microsoft Excel.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, it's official:

I placed a teaspoon of frozen chopped spinach in my netted feeding clip.
_yes, near the bottom where my fish know where I always put goodies._
24 hours later all the spinach is still there, all ignored by the 5 different
algae eaters I have in my tank: _SAE, Flag, Otto, Farl, Amano_

I guess you should change the title to;
_Spinach for SOME_


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

spypet said:


> Well, it's official:
> 
> I placed a teaspoon of frozen chopped spinach in my netted feeding clip.
> 24 hours later all the spinach is still there, all ignored by the 5 different
> ...


Does your net allow the food to get to the bottom? While our fishies and inverts will go to the top to get it, thats probably because they know it is food. Try taking a small section and just dropping it in where they can get to it easily. If that doesn't work, then for whatever reason your amanos, ottos, and plecs are picky eaters... Have you been feeding them gourmet algae? LOL

Chris (the CAF 1/2 of TAF CAF)


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

I tried this last night, and it doesn't look like my fish love it. Endler's, ottos, SAEs, Kribs, and ghost shrimp.....it's still there a day later. The kribs tried a few pieces, but then just ignored it. 

Bummer, I had high hopes


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

That is very strange.... _every_ thing in all my tanks LOVE it, and I have had many people tell me that their fishies and shrimp love it too when I suggest it.

Mayhaps fishies just have to get to thinking of it as food, or perhaps your fishies already have a diet that they prefer much more.

::shrug::

Thank you for trying it though.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

I too am a Excel guy of sorts. Are you into VBA or just user type stuff? Excel is fun!


----------



## jasonh (Oct 26, 2003)

Or maybe it's the particular brand? What brand do you use? I doubt it, but it's a question....

I tried the "Great value" brand from wal-mart.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

daFrimpster said:


> I too am a Excel guy of sorts. Are you into VBA or just user type stuff? Excel is fun!


Both... my sister calls me up from her work and asks me how to do _this_ and _that_.

I do a lot of work with Access, too, and love to petter around fixing up databases for pretty much anything.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Ahhhh-Ha!

Just found out something!

I think we may all be right.... I just got 3 new ottos a few days ago, and gave them some spinach. They just looked at it like _'what-ever'_, but since I have never had any problems with it mussing up my water, I just left it in there. Finally after a full day, I noticed the ottos desided to 'clean' it up.

So today I gave some spinach (since I forgot their special feeding on Sunday) and they were all over the stuff in minutes.

So I am definitly thinking that the fishies that don't want anything to do with it may not understand that it is food.


(I have the 'Kroger' brand, so it is nothing fancy.)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm...maybe I'll have to try it again some time. I tried it for my plecos early this year, and they wouldn't touch it. But maybe I'll have to leave it in there longer to let them know it's food.


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Well... Looks like the poll is a three way tie between Love it, Didn't, and Spinach vendetta. lol


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

The office suite rocks and is terribly underutilized in most offices.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Today I purchased a bag of chopped spinach, took a small chunk and dropped it into the tank. All of the fish pursued it and the pieces, nipped at them, then went back to whatever they were doing before. I don't see any of the pieces laying around anywhere, so maybe the cory or the loaches decided to slum for awhile and eat it. So, the jury is still out for me.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Never tried it. I tried lettuce with my 90g cichlid & silver dollar tank and it wasn't eaten. I think I tried it w/ my 20 planted, but the SAEs and ottos left it alone.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Gotta try this whenever I walk by the frozen food aisle. If they don't eat it, I will. =P


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I tried it in my tank also and the fish started to eat it but didn't seem very interested in it. I have rainbows, angels, SAE's, otos, cories, loaches, danios, some platies, plecos,


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

epicfish said:


> Gotta try this whenever I walk by the frozen food aisle. If they don't eat it, I will. =P



Yeah, always good in spinach dip!


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

My shrimp, Cherry Barbs, and Fancy Guppies really like spinach. I just toss a leaf in there and the next day it is gone. Cucumber is the same way.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

dude, no, MY spinach. You want me to share with my fish??? *sigh* oh well, I guess, maybe... the otos won't touch anything but the algae that grows normally on the glass and plants and driftwood anyway, and leave the cucumbers to the snails... *grump*

Oh, and I hear the e coli scare thing was on fresh spinach, not processed spinach.


----------



## thegrittykitty937 (Oct 15, 2006)

I *love* spinach..I buy it, and I raise it when it's in it's season....never thoughta givin it to the fish....I will try this....whadayagotta lose...if they don't like it, I do!


----------

